# Experienced Improviser: Is there yet any software to accurately notate improvisation



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi talkclassical. My question is right there in the title. This means quite a lot to me since I improvise every day probably on average an hour per day. Allowing these to be digitally notated then making edits to those notations would make it so I could actually have scores of the music I create. If anyone has a positive answer to this question, it would mean no less than the entire world to me. Thank you!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jacob Brooks said:


> Hi talkclassical. My question is right there in the title. This means quite a lot to me since I improvise every day probably on average an hour per day. Allowing these to be digitally notated then making edits to those notations would make it so I could actually have scores of the music I create. If anyone has a positive answer to this question, it would mean no less than the entire world to me. Thank you!


Sibelius has such features, but they are not too reliable. I'd recommend recording your improvisations, listening to them back and trying to decipher what you have played, and then notating that.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Recording it directly into notation software just never works right.

Your best bet would probably be to record it into a DAW like REAPER, FL Studio etc. where you have access to the raw MIDI data (ie, the piano roll). You can then quantize the notes manually, add appropriate tempo/meter change messages, etc.

Once that's done, export the MIDI file and import it into something like Sibelius or Finale, which should be able to produce accurate notation from the tidied up MIDI data.


----------

